# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  بامعدل 18/93 شانسی برای قبولی دارم؟

## Hamid627

سلام دوستان
پشت کنکوری تجربی هستم با معدل کتبی 18/93 
تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم. ترمیم دی رو از دست دادم ولی خرداد ترمیم میکنم.
سوالی که دارم اینه که فرضا ترمیم انجام ندم و با همین معدل کنکور بدم آیا شانسی برای قبولی پرستاری دارم؟ 
هدفم اینه که پرستاری شهر خودم ایلام قبول بشم.
این معدل خیلی رتبه رو داغون میکنه؟

----------


## elsaa2002

معلومه.

----------


## Raha..m

سلام ببخشید سوالمو اینجا میپرسم..من خرداد ترمیم معدل میکنم برا ثبت نام کنکور تیر کدوم معدلو وارد کنم؟
و اینکه بعد ترمیم نمرات جدیدم براشون ارسال میشه؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

پرستاری حتی دانشگاه علومپزشگی تهران هم میاری. پزشگی هم اگه درصدات خیلی خیلی خوب باشن آره

----------


## LEA

> سلام دوستان
> پشت کنکوری تجربی هستم با معدل کتبی 18/93 
> تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم. ترمیم دی رو از دست دادم ولی خرداد ترمیم میکنم.
> سوالی که دارم اینه که فرضا ترمیم انجام ندم و با همین معدل کنکور بدم آیا شانسی برای قبولی پرستاری دارم؟ 
> هدفم اینه که پرستاری شهر خودم ایلام قبول بشم.
> این معدل خیلی رتبه رو داغون میکنه؟


سلام 

البته که نه

شما تو نمره هایی که ضریب بالا تو کنکور دارن رو یه برسی کنید و اونهایی که کمتر هستن رو امتحان بدین

----------


## LEA

> سلام ببخشید سوالمو اینجا میپرسم..من خرداد ترمیم معدل میکنم برا ثبت نام کنکور تیر کدوم معدلو وارد کنم؟
> و اینکه بعد ترمیم نمرات جدیدم براشون ارسال میشه؟


همون معدل خودتو وارد کن

وقتی خرداد امتحان بدی نمره ها ارسال میشن برای سنجش و اون مقایسه میکنه ببینه ترمیم بهتر شدی یا یا نه

اگه بهتر شدی اونی که بهتره میزارن

----------


## Hamid627

> سلام 
> 
> البته که نه
> 
> شما تو نمره هایی که ضریب بالا تو کنکور دارن رو یه برسی کنید و اونهایی که کمتر هستن رو امتحان بدین


این البته نه که گفتین جواب کدوم سواله؟ 
اونی که گفتم شانس قبولی دارم یا اونی که  گفتم رتبه رو داغون میکنه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Raha..m

ممنون که سوالمو جواب دادین..ولی آخه من تغییر رشته دادم..دیپلمم مغایر با رشته ای که میخوام کنکور بدم..کدوم معدلو وارد کنم ؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Raha..m

> همون معدل خودتو وارد کن
> 
> وقتی خرداد امتحان بدی نمره ها ارسال میشن برای سنجش و اون مقایسه میکنه ببینه ترمیم بهتر شدی یا یا نه
> 
> اگه بهتر شدی اونی که بهتره میزارن


...

----------


## Ham1

سلام
پرستاری که صد درصد ولی برای پزشکی باید درصد بالا بزنی تو کنکور

----------


## LEA

> ممنون که سوالمو جواب دادین..ولی آخه من تغییر رشته دادم..دیپلمم مغایر با رشته ای که میخوام کنکور بدم..کدوم معدلو وارد کنم ؟


خواهش میکنم گل

اها

همون معدل خودت رو بزن درنهایت بعد نهایی خودشون تطبیق میدن

اما بازم تماس بگیر از اموزش و پرورش ناحیه اتون بپرس

----------


## high-flown

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/178066
لطفا حمایت کنید فقط در حد چند دقیقه
مشکل ما با مصوبه نیست
با بخشنامه آموزش پرورشه.

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط high-flown


https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/178066
لطفا حمایت کنید فقط در حد چند دقیقه
مشکل ما با مصوبه نیست
با بخشنامه آموزش پرورشه.


سلام ... 

ممنون از پیگیری که بابت این کارزار می کنین .... 

ولی الآن رفتم که حمایت کنم ، دیدم همه اش 60 نفر حمایت کرده بودن !!!

من که حمایت کردم ولی با این روند بنظرم به جایی نمی رسه !!!*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان
> پشت کنکوری تجربی هستم با معدل کتبی 18/93 
> تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم. ترمیم دی رو از دست دادم ولی خرداد ترمیم میکنم.
> سوالی که دارم اینه که فرضا ترمیم انجام ندم و با همین معدل کنکور بدم آیا شانسی برای قبولی پرستاری دارم؟ 
> هدفم اینه که پرستاری شهر خودم ایلام قبول بشم.
> این معدل خیلی رتبه رو داغون میکنه؟


*خاک تو سر شورای عالی انقلاب که باعث شده کسی با این معدل چنین تفکری کنه 
معلومه که اگر کنکورت رو هم درصد خوب بزنی قبولی بهترین جاها میاری 
اگر هم کنکورت درصدش خراب بشه معدلت چون بالاست کمک میکنه رتبه ت زیاد افت نکنه و رتبه ت رو بهتر میکنه معدلت .{ البته نه زیاد هااا ولی در حد 20 الی 25 درصد شاید . نه اینکه رتبه ت 100 هزار باشه و معدلت بکنتش 1000}
اتفاقا شما شانس بیشتری دارید با این معدل برای قبولی با درصد های نرمال 
کسی که معدلش پایینه باید به فکر باشه . و درصد بالایی بزنه و معدلش هم ترمیم*

----------


## felfel rize

> *خاک تو سر شورای عالی انقلاب که باعث شده کسی با این معدل چنین تفکری کنه 
> معلومه که اگر کنکورت رو هم درصد خوب بزنی قبولی بهترین جاها میاری 
> اگر هم کنکورت درصدش خراب بشه معدلت چون بالاست کمک میکنه رتبه ت زیاد افت نکنه و رتبه ت رو بهتر میکنه معدلت .{ البته نه زیاد هااا ولی در حد 20 الی 25 درصد شاید . نه اینکه رتبه ت 100 هزار باشه و معدلت بکنتش 1000}
> اتفاقا شما شانس بیشتری دارید با این معدل برای قبولی با درصد های نرمال 
> کسی که معدلش پایینه باید به فکر باشه . و درصد بالایی بزنه و معدلش هم ترمیم*


*و لعنت به مشاورا و دلالای کنکور که باعث ایجاد این تفکر شدن
که وااااای اگه در بددددددترین حالت زیر ۱۹ شدی بدبختی دیگه کلا قید کنکورو بزن:/
متاسفانه یه عده هم نمیدونم عمدی یا سهوی پیرو راه این آدمان و اینجور  مواقع میگن آره داداش بیخیال پزشکی شو فوقش با این معدلت آبیاری گیاهان دریایی بیاری اونم اگه تو کنکور همه درصدات بالای ۹۸/۹۹٪ باشن

واقعا مرسی که حرف درست و منطقی رو زدید*

----------


## rosenberg

ببخشید اگه سوالم بی ربطه به تاپیک. این قضیه ترمیم چیه؟ من نظام قدیم ریاضیم میخوام تجربی شرکت کنم لازمه حتما ترمیم انجام بدم؟ بعد فقط خرداده؟  شهریور نداره؟

----------


## Pcstud

> *خاک تو سر شورای عالی انقلاب که باعث شده کسی با این معدل چنین تفکری کنه 
> معلومه که اگر کنکورت رو هم درصد خوب بزنی قبولی بهترین جاها میاری 
> اگر هم کنکورت درصدش خراب بشه معدلت چون بالاست کمک میکنه رتبه ت زیاد افت نکنه و رتبه ت رو بهتر میکنه معدلت .{ البته نه زیاد هااا ولی در حد 20 الی 25 درصد شاید . نه اینکه رتبه ت 100 هزار باشه و معدلت بکنتش 1000}
> اتفاقا شما شانس بیشتری دارید با این معدل برای قبولی با درصد های نرمال 
> کسی که معدلش پایینه باید به فکر باشه . و درصد بالایی بزنه و معدلش هم ترمیم*


منم معدل ریاضیم همینقدره ولی میخوام تجربی امتحان بدم. از وقتی گفتید نمره درسای مشترک رو قبول نمیکنن حالا میترسم برم امتحان بدم کمتر بشه  :Yahoo (4):  ولی فکر کنم چون زیست رو به من صفر میدن پس بهتره شرکت کنم

----------


## Pcstud

> ببخشید اگه سوالم بی ربطه به تاپیک. این قضیه ترمیم چیه؟ من نظام قدیم ریاضیم میخوام تجربی شرکت کنم لازمه حتما ترمیم انجام بدم؟ بعد فقط خرداده؟  شهریور نداره؟


اگه بعد از سال ۸۴ دیپلم گرفتید قانونا مجبور نیستید ترمیم انجام بدید یا دیپلم تجربی بگیرید ولی چون نمره زیست ندارید براتون صفر درنظر گرفته میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> منم معدل ریاضیم همینقدره ولی میخوام تجربی امتحان بدم. از وقتی گفتید نمره درسای مشترک رو قبول نمیکنن حالا میترسم برم امتحان بدم کمتر بشه  ولی فکر کنم چون زیست رو به من صفر میدن پس بهتره شرکت کنم


*کی گفته نمره دروس مشترک رو قبول نمیکنن؟ من؟؟* :Yahoo (35): * حتما سو برداشت شده از حرفهام 
ببینید 
شما دیپلم ریاضی دارید میخوایید کنکور تجربی شرکت کنید اوکی؟؟ 
سه راه دارید .
1-با همین دیپلم ریاضیتون کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنید و امتحان نهایی هیچ درسی رو شرکت نکنید .
2- با همین دیپلم ریاضیتون کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنید اما امتحان نهایی دروس زیست شناسی و فیزیک و ریاضی رو برای ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی هم شرکت کنید .
3- دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرید و با اون دیپلم تجربی که جدید گرفته اید کنکور تجربی شرکت کنید .
در هر سه حالت بالایی معدل شما 40 درصد قطعی تاثیر خواهد گذاشت 
با این تفاوت که 
اگر راه اول رو انتخاب کنید از اون 40 درصد نمره نهایی درس زیست در کنکور تجربی 0 خواهد بود چرا که سابقه ش که همون امتحان نهایی میشه  رو ندارید و اقدامی هم برای ایجادش نکرده اید  . ولی باقی دروستون که نمره ش رو دارید تاثیر میزارن در حد نمره ای که در دیپلم تون دارید 
اگر راه دوم رو انتخاب کنید دروس مشترک رو که دارید تاثیر خواهند گذاشت و علاوه بر این نمره زیست شناسی هم ایاد میکنید و اون هم برای سنجش ارسال میشه توسط آموزش پرورش و اون براتون حساب میشه و دیگر 0 نگرفته اید انگار در ان درس و سابقه ش رو دارید .
اگر راه سوم رو در پیش بگیرید شما باید تمام دروس اعم از مشترک و غیر مشترک رو نهایی شرکت کنید و نمره ایجاد کنید برای دیپلمتون . و دیپلم رو اخذ کنید که کاملا قانونی هستش .
امیدوارم تونسته باشم کامل راهنماییتون کنم
 موفق باشید*

----------


## Pcstud

> *کی گفته نمره دروس مشترک رو قبول نمیکنن؟ من؟؟** حتما سو برداشت شده از حرفهام 
> ببینید 
> شما دیپلم ریاضی دارید میخوایید کنکور تجربی شرکت کنید اوکی؟؟ 
> سه راه دارید .
> 1-با همین دیپلم ریاضیتون کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنید و امتحان نهایی هیچ درسی رو شرکت نکنید .
> 2- با همین دیپلم ریاضیتون کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنید اما امتحان نهایی دروس زیست شناسی و فیزیک و ریاضی رو برای ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی هم شرکت کنید .
> 3- دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرید و با اون دیپلم تجربی که جدید گرفته اید کنکور تجربی شرکت کنید .
> در هر سه حالت بالایی معدل شما 40 درصد قطعی تاثیر خواهد گذاشت 
> با این تفاوت که 
> ...


بله مرسی الان متوجه شدم من فکر کردم برای ایجاد سابقه زیست باید حتما دیپلم مجدد گرفت پس طبق حرف شما میشه دیپلم مجدد نگرفت فقط زیست رو امتحان داد

----------


## rosenberg

> اگه بعد از سال ۸۴ دیپلم گرفتید قانونا مجبور نیستید ترمیم انجام بدید یا دیپلم تجربی بگیرید ولی چون نمره زیست ندارید براتون صفر درنظر گرفته میشه


اره ۹۱ گرفتم. یادمه شیمی۳ و فیزیک۳ و هندسه۲ و جبرو احتمال رو ۲۰ گرفتم حسابان شدم ۱۹.۲۵ ولی عمومی ادبیات و دین و زندگی اینا فک کنم ۱۷ ۱۸ شدم!! بنظرتون میتونم تعیین کنم چه درسی رو میخوام ترمیم کنم؟ 

بعد در مورد تاریخش اخرین مهلت خرداده یا تیر یا شهریور؟ میخوام بندازم اون اخر اصلا بهش فک نکنم الان.

هزینه اینا داره؟

----------


## Pcstud

> اره ۹۱ گرفتم. یادمه شیمی۳ و فیزیک۳ و هندسه۲ و جبرو احتمال رو ۲۰ گرفتم حسابان شدم ۱۹.۲۵ ولی عمومی ادبیات و دین و زندگی اینا فک کنم ۱۷ ۱۸ شدم!! بنظرتون میتونم تعیین کنم چه درسی رو میخوام ترمیم کنم؟ 
> 
> بعد در مورد تاریخش اخرین مهلت خرداده یا تیر یا شهریور؟ میخوام بندازم اون اخر اصلا بهش فک نکنم الان.
> 
> هزینه اینا داره؟


بله خودتون میگید که چه درسی رو میخوایید ترمیم کنید. برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ آخرین مهلت خرداد هست

----------


## rosenberg

> بله خودتون میگید که چه درسی رو میخوایید ترمیم کنید. برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲ آخرین مهلت خرداد هست


تشکر فقط یه سوال دیگه من چون میشه گفت اصلا در جریان تغییرات نبودم زیاد مطلع نیستم. الان عمومیا چطوری میشه؟ کنکور که قرار نیست سوالی طرح شه درسته امتحان نهایی هم میگن ۴۰ درصد تعیین کننده‌س پس اون ۶۰ درصد دیگه‌ش چیه عمومیا؟

----------


## Pcstud

> تشکر فقط یه سوال دیگه من چون میشه گفت اصلا در جریان تغییرات نبودم زیاد مطلع نیستم. الان عمومیا چطوری میشه؟ کنکور که قرار نیست سوالی طرح شه درسته امتحان نهایی هم میگن ۴۰ درصد تعیین کننده‌س پس اون ۶۰ درصد دیگه‌ش چیه عمومیا؟


نه تاثیر عمومی ها ۲۶ درصد هست و تاثیر نمرات تخصصی ۱۴ درصد که یعنی تاثیر نمرات نهایی دوازدهم شما با هم میشه ۴۰ درصد و ۶۰ درصد باقی مانده میشه کنکور شما

----------


## Pcstud

> اره ۹۱ گرفتم. یادمه شیمی۳ و فیزیک۳ و هندسه۲ و جبرو احتمال رو ۲۰ گرفتم حسابان شدم ۱۹.۲۵ ولی عمومی ادبیات و دین و زندگی اینا فک کنم ۱۷ ۱۸ شدم!! بنظرتون میتونم تعیین کنم چه درسی رو میخوام ترمیم کنم؟ 
> 
> بعد در مورد تاریخش اخرین مهلت خرداده یا تیر یا شهریور؟ میخوام بندازم اون اخر اصلا بهش فک نکنم الان.
> 
> هزینه اینا داره؟


هزینه هم داره مثل اینکه هر شهری مقدارش فرق داره برای ترمیم طبق گفته دوستان هر درسی حدود ۵۰ هزار تومان هست ولی حالا مقدار دقیقشو باید خودتون بپرسید

----------


## high-flown

> *
> 
> سلام ... 
> 
> ممنون از پیگیری که بابت این کارزار می کنین .... 
> 
> ولی الآن رفتم که حمایت کنم ، دیدم همه اش 60 نفر حمایت کرده بودن !!!
> 
> من که حمایت کردم ولی با این روند بنظرم به جایی نمی رسه !!!*


ما تلاشمونو می کنیم به جایی رسید رسید 
تا لحظه آخر 
شد شد 
نشد 
 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## high-flown

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/178066
برو بچ حمایت کنیم دیگه به نفع هممونه 
به خدا کسی ضرر نمی کنه

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام دوستان
> پشت کنکوری تجربی هستم با معدل کتبی 18/93 
> تصمیم گرفتم دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم. ترمیم دی رو از دست دادم ولی خرداد ترمیم میکنم.
> سوالی که دارم اینه که فرضا ترمیم انجام ندم و با همین معدل کنکور بدم آیا شانسی برای قبولی پرستاری دارم؟ 
> هدفم اینه که پرستاری شهر خودم ایلام قبول بشم.
> این معدل خیلی رتبه رو داغون میکنه؟


وا تو شانس نداشته باشی پس کی داره دقیقا؟

----------

